

Engineering IP Telephony - patrickaljord
http://bramcohen.com/2012/05/04/engineering-ip-telephony

======
zaptheimpaler
>Applications written in real languages don’t have such problems, but anything
which does audio decoding is going to have to have a significant C component.

No. Just no.

~~~
bramcohen
While other languages claim they can be used for such things, I have yet to
hear of it being done in a real deployed piece of commercial software, despite
the obvious security benefits. I'd be interested in hearing any success
stories.

